#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  need MI basic mud school past paper

## muddy.fish

Hi guys,
I am presently completing basic mud school, I would be glad if any body of you can send me mud school past exam papers as currently there is not enough exercises at the end of chapters in slides. I am facing difficulty to understand the pattern of weekly exam which will be held soon.
Please send me directly at muddy.fish@yahoo.com


Thanks again!See More: need MI basic mud school past paper

----------

